# Sunday's Show and Tell... 7/24/22



## jd56 (Jul 24, 2022)

While sitting here drinking my morning coffee, I wondered why anyone in their right mind, would be considering riding a bike in this extremely hot weather. 
Please stay cool folks.

Let's see what relics you've found from the past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## HARPO (Jul 24, 2022)

Bought this a couple of days ago...1955 Enfield Coventry Cross. Photos are as found. I have a full Post on the bike with a ton of photos. 😎


----------



## HEMI426 (Jul 24, 2022)

Some auction buys,


----------



## catfish (Jul 24, 2022)

Picked up this badge.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 24, 2022)

Stayin' cool is the name of the game here in Richmond, VA July- 

Managed to find a couple treasures from my armchair though fortunately. 

Original rubber Vitalic elephant, that Rugby ladies frame that has been on ebay forever, another killer motor style stem from the early days of MC / Bicycle transitions, and a cheap Ben Hur ladies as well!


----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 24, 2022)

Just a bunch of random stuff. Box full of old tools from my grandmother, leftovers from my great grandfather, grandfather and her late life partner.





Then eBay turned up a matching chain guard to replace the red one on my oldest daughters new Pixie I put together for her to learn without training wheels. Looking for a top bar for this if anyone has one.


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 24, 2022)

Both gifts from my awesome Wife this week...

Chain guard for my '76 Stingray...









& the "All the Years Combine" Grateful Dead DVD set  (used, but just fine w/ me!)














Happy Sunday Yall! 💀🌹


----------



## genesmachines (Jul 24, 2022)

I found this 1954 Collegiate at a local sale. Its in very good condition for its age spending most of its life inside. Unfortunately it spent time near something corrosive and the rear rim suffered for it. I've only given it a bath to remove dust and cobwebs, the paint still shines. This is the first bike this nice I have found that the tires are rotted, both split when I pumped them up so will need some replacements for the S6s before I sell it. Enjoy:


----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 24, 2022)

genesmachines said:


> I found this 1954 Collegiate at a local sale. Its in very good condition for its age spending most of its life inside. Unfortunately it spent time near something corrosive and the rear rim suffered for it. I've only given it a bath to remove dust and cobwebs, the paint still shines. This is the first bike this nice I have found that the tires are rotted, both split when I pumped them up so will need some replacements for the S6s before I sell it. Enjoy:
> 
> View attachment 1668178
> 
> ...



That is a really cool find! Have not seen one that early yet. Congrats!


----------



## SoBayRon (Jul 24, 2022)

Just a few items this week. A pair of gumwall bricks, a nice pair of cushion grips from @Hastings and a Persons saddle that somehow found its way to me!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 24, 2022)

Went on a road trip to Southern New Mexico and Texas this past week.  Picked up these three TOC wheels.  A shout out to Rolando for the assist @Kickstand3 .  A huge thanks to Alan for this Davy Crockett pedal!


----------



## stoney (Jul 24, 2022)

Big original 7” Champion cast iron motorcycle with nickel wheels for the collection.


----------



## BRad90 (Jul 24, 2022)

No new bicycles but did add three more bicycle plates to the collection.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 24, 2022)

Got a prewar shelby starter kit that i just noticed i sat the front fender backwards and a 70s jcpenny muscle bike with a couple non original parts


And this kool schliz beer sign among other things


----------



## catfish (Jul 24, 2022)

I got this bell.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jul 24, 2022)

So I just purchased a Schwinn phantom from the original owner, his father bought it for him at the age of 10. He had this in his house. It amazing the condition of this bike it will clean up. The tire still hold air in them. Here is a picture of the owner and his grandson!


----------



## Maskadeo (Jul 24, 2022)

Great bike! Looks like they hate shirts!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jul 24, 2022)

Maskadeo said:


> Great bike! Looks like they hate shirts!



101 in new jersey today...plus they were in there pool!


----------



## stoney (Jul 24, 2022)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> So I just purchased a Schwinn phantom from the original owner, his father bought it for him at the age of 10. He had this in his house. It amazing the condition of this bike it will clean up. The tire still hold air in them. Here is a picture of the owner and his grandson!
> View attachment 1668408



Killer bike, I almost would hate to see it cleaned.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 24, 2022)

Maskadeo said:


> Great bike! Looks like they hate shirts!




Well it's been 100 degrees here at midnight, and it is Summer.  🤣 

Fantastic Phantom!


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 24, 2022)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> 101 in new jersey today...plus they were in there pool!



You're in Jersey?  😱


----------



## Maskadeo (Jul 24, 2022)

Global warming! Who knew it would be the death of us? No shirts for everyone!


----------



## Hastings (Jul 24, 2022)

Picked up most of a streamliner early this morning at the flea market. “Forgot” I didn’t have any room for it in the van when I had to steal it. Drove to the flea I sell at with it basically on my lap. Nice original paint with some silver painted chrome. Sorry about the “on the fly in the van” pic while setting up. Ironic that random arrow sign in the background pointing out the wicked bent fork. All in all good week. Had a good day selling. Happy Sunday!


----------



## falconer (Jul 24, 2022)

Marketplace find today, 41 or 42? Bought from son, father owned it since about 49. Excited to be new owner, need a guard and few other things. Happy to save it


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jul 24, 2022)

.


----------



## Nashman (Jul 24, 2022)

I got these sweet all original BFG Standard whitewall tires from Bobby U. to put on my all original Schwinn s/n#K31199, 1953 Green Phantom. Bike came from Orca Island via Bob @bobcycles then Santi @Rust_Trader . The bike is a BFG so the tires just finish it off nicely. I put up some more signs in the Garage Man Cave but will update more when done.

I've had the almost NOS Wald # 4 streamlined stem for awhile and decided ( some will "groan" as per unmatched era/so what?.......ha!) to put it on the Space influenced Green Huffy Radiobike. Jet streamed and art Deco go hand in hand in my book on life.

I'm making room for additions to Bob's World "Man Cave" ( more bikes coming next month!!) so hoisted the Mercury Fleet Line Super Deluxe into the ceiling area. I had to ignite the valve stem rockets to gain altitude, the dang thing is heavy, and of course I NEVER ask for help. A sign of "weakness" and brains.

I love these Ichida 1963 Corvette toys. I bought my 1st ( red) about 35+ years ago boxed/still have, then ( white) another/ sold maybe 25 years ago then bought another white early this year, then a red boxed one from Italy this month. They bump and go, stop, lights fold up and light, horn honks, lights fold down, then starts the cycle again. The inner box on the one from Italy has Corvette images litho'd inside! The horn only works on my original red one.


----------



## stezell (Jul 24, 2022)

Maskadeo said:


> Global warming! Who knew it would be the death of us? No shirts for everyone!



Especially at the swap meets!


----------



## ian (Jul 24, 2022)

A new animal tail for the Colson,  and way cool jewels/reflectors from @Thee .
Thanks Buddy! I owe ya one........


----------



## rstytnsp (Jul 24, 2022)

Continuing on the Schwinn 1 speed project. Found a Baylis and Wiley BB axle that seems to fit, and the spacing, chain line is correct. I had this old Stronglight crank to use temporarily while searching for the correct Schwinn crank. They use the same axle diameter, so when I find the cranks, they should slip right on this BB. Schwinn did spec Stronglight cottered steel arms on the same era road models, so they're not too out of place, still I'd prefer the original Schwinn crank. Still need a 26.8 straight alloy seat post, bars/stem, cranks and a front hub.


----------



## Blue Streak (Jul 24, 2022)

Circa 1898 Thistle. Thank you to Eric for selling it and Jesse for helping connect us. Thistles did not have separate name badges but were painted on so if not original paint it might be hard to ID. Circa 1898-1900 Thistles do have very specific details like fork crown, crankset, seat post binder and rear drop outs.


----------



## higgens (Jul 24, 2022)

Just wiped it down with some oil to see if it would shine up


----------



## rstytnsp (Jul 24, 2022)

higgens said:


> View attachment 1668710
> 
> View attachment 1668711
> 
> ...



I wonder if that is Montague, California ? which is kind of a ghost town now, in the middle of nowhere. Nice bus BTW


----------



## IngoMike (Jul 24, 2022)

A few recent additions to the Ca plate collection......


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 24, 2022)

Nice end to the weekend. Wayne soloramic 605 pump.last certified in 66


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 24, 2022)

One of my customers is downsizing so we made a deal on their records & his old road bike. I'll keep about 100 records then let my cousin pick through it to see if there's anything he wants. Almost a full box were the customer's Mother's records of original Broadway shows, some old Christmas stuff, etc. 



I could only see part of the rear wheel & head badge of the bike buried behind stuff. He bought it from a mechanic at Turin Bikes in Denver in the late 70's. No model name on the top tube like most Raleigh/Carlton's but full Campagnolo parts. (Nuovo Record derailleurs, Strada crank, Record hubs on Rigida front/Super Champion rear, brakes, levers, BB, headset, seatpost, pedals. 3ttt Record stem, GB bar.) Remnants of Reynolds 531 decal on fork. It's really light & may just be my size..... 🤦‍♂️


----------



## JLF (Jul 24, 2022)

Picked up a 1946 edition of Arabian Nights.  Apparently valuable.  
Former library book and smells bad.  So… maybe not!


----------



## Eric Amlie (Jul 25, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I could only see part of the rear wheel & head badge of the bike buried behind stuff. He bought it from a mechanic at Turin Bikes in Denver in the late 70's. No model name on the top tube like most Raleigh/Carlton's but full Campagnolo parts. (Nuovo Record derailleurs, Strada crank, Record hubs on Rigida front/Super Champion rear, brakes, levers, BB, headset, seatpost, pedals. 3ttt Record stem, GB bar.) Remnants of Reynolds 531 decal on fork. It's really light & may just be my size..... 🤦‍♂️ View attachment 1668739



Fastback seat stays and sloping fork crown say's it's an early 70s Professional to me.
Nice score!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 25, 2022)

Eric Amlie said:


> Fastback seat stays and sloping fork crown say's it's an early 70s Professional to me.
> Nice score!
> 
> View attachment 1668850





Thank you!!

That's what I was thinking for the model on this due to the seat stay lugs at the top. Nice example you've shown!


----------



## mstovall (Jul 25, 2022)

Yesterday’s Flea Mkt Find. Blue 65 Sting Ray. Looks to be original. Any thoughts.


----------



## mrg (Jul 25, 2022)

mstovall said:


> Yesterday’s Flea Mkt Find. Blue 65 Sting Ray. Looks to be original. Any thoughts.
> 
> View attachment 1668937
> 
> ...



Oct. 66


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 25, 2022)

mstovall said:


> Yesterday’s Flea Mkt Find. Blue 65 Sting Ray. Looks to be original. Any thoughts.
> 
> View attachment 1668937
> 
> ...



My thoughts go to love.


----------



## nick tures (Jul 26, 2022)

Looks like someone cut the sissy bar


----------

